# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Ψυγειο  BOSCH με προβλημα ψυξης συντηρησης

## filib

Καλησπερα παιδια 

Ειμαι νεος στην παρεα και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.
Εχω εδω και δυο χρονια το BOSCH KGN49A74/02 NO FROST με ενα μοτερ (και  αρκετα κρακ να ακουγονται κατα διαστηματα τα οποια θεωρω κατα καποιο  τροπο φυσιολογικα αν και πολυ δυνατα) και πριν δυο μερες διαπιστωσα οτι  δεν εχω καλη ψυξη στη συντηρηση και ιδιαιτερα στο επανω μερος.
Διαπιστωσα επισης οτι ειχε πιασει παγο στο κατω πισω δεξι μερος της  καταψυξης, ενω το δοχειακι πανω απο τον συμπιεστη ηταν αδειο με ξερα  υπολειματα μαλλον απο νερα ενω το λαστιχο ειχε επικοινωνια με την  αποχετευση και ειχε νερο.
Το εκανα αποψυξη, ενω ταυτοχρονα προσπαθησα να δω το ανεμιστηρακι που  διοχετευει αερα στη συντηρηση, πιστευοντας οτι ειναι η αιτια του  προβληματος, βγαζοντας το καπακι της πλατης της συντηρησης.
Το μονο ομως που ειδα ηταν καποιο εξαρτημα με μια σερπατινα να εφαπτεται  στο πισω πλαστικο μερος της πλατης μεσω ενος αλουμινοχαρτου το οποιο  και ξαναεβαλα στη θεση του.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω 
1) αυτο ηταν αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας η αντισταση αποψυξης?

Με  δεδομενο οτι εβγαλα το πισω καπακι της καταψυξης και δεν ειδα κατι, προσπαθησα να βγαλω το επανω καπακι 
απο την καταψυξη ξεβιδωνοντας τις τρεις βιδες που ειναι μπροστα, αλλα  μετακινωντας το ειδα οτι μετακινειται και το στοιχειο (σερπατινα) ψυξης  και ετσι σταματησα και το ξαναεβαλα στη θεση του.

2) Πως μπορω να βγαλω το ανεμιστηρακι?
3) Απο  τη στηγμη που υπαρχει ψυξη, υπαρχει και αποψυξη (βλεπε κρακ), μπορει να φταιει κατι αλλο?

Θα ηθελα επισης να πω οτι μετα απο 16 περιπου ωρες αποψυξης δεν ειδα νερα στο λεκανακι αλλα 1 με 2 ωρες μετα την 
απενεργοποιηση του ψυγειου και αφου εβγαλα τον παγο που ειχε στην  καταψυξη ετρεξαν λιγα νερα ακομα στην καταψυξη τα οποια αποροφηθηκαν με  ενα vitex και την αλλη μερα ηταν στεγνο και αυτο 
Η θερμοκρασια με σεταρισμενη στο 5 εχει διακυμανσεις απο ωρα σε ωρα απο 4 εως 9 βαθμους 
9 ωρες απο την επανενεργοποιηση του


Eλπιζω να μη σας κουρασα 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## konman

> 2) Πως μπορω να βγαλω το ανεμιστηρακι?


Αν ακους το ανεμιστηρα να δουλευει μην προσπαθησεις να το ανοιξεις το ψυγειο.

Η αποψυξη πρεπει να ειναι περισσοτερο απο 24 ωρες με ανοιχτες τις πορτες.

Συνηθως γινεται οταν μενει ανοιχτη καποια πορτα,
και καλο ειναι να κανουν αποψυξη και στα no frost
μια φορα το χρονο (24 ωρες με ανοιχτες τις πορτες).

----------


## filib

> Αν ακους το ανεμιστηρα να δουλευει μην προσπαθησεις να το ανοιξεις το ψυγειο.
> 
> Η αποψυξη πρεπει να ειναι περισσοτερο απο 24 ωρες με ανοιχτες τις πορτες.
> 
> Συνηθως γινεται οταν μενει ανοιχτη καποια πορτα,
> και καλο ειναι να κανουν αποψυξη και στα no frost
> μια φορα το χρονο (24 ωρες με ανοιχτες τις πορτες).


  Σ' ευχαρισστω για την απαντηση.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να καταταλαβω απο τον θορυβο αν δουλευει, αλλα βαζοντας το χερι στις σχισμες των αεραγωγων της συντηρησης, καταλαβαινω οτι βγαινει ψυχρος αερας αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω οτι η παροχη (η λειτουργια του ανεμιστηρα δηλαδη) ειναι σωστη.

Επισης σημερα και μετα απο 20 περιπου ωρες λειτουργιας ειδα και παλι παγο στο πισω δεξι μερος της καταψυξης ενω το λεκανακι
επανω στο συμπιεστη ειναι τελειως στεγνο και χωρις να ειναι βουλωμενο το λαστιχο αποχετευσης.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να εχω προσβαση στην αποχετευση του ψυγειου προς το λαστιχο
για να δω αν ειναι καπου βουλωμενο?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## filib

Θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι μετα απο 30 και παραπανω ωρες αποψυξης με  ανοιχτες τις πορτες, φαινεται εδω και τρεις μερες οτι δουλευει καλα.
Υπαρχει ομως ενας τροπος διαγνωσης καλης λειτουργιας του ψυγειου τον οποιο εφαρμοζουν οι τεχνικοι.
Κανοντας αυτον τον ελεγχο μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε αν εχει καποια βλαβη το ψυγειο, η να αποκλεισουμε καποια αιτια που πιθανως 
θεωρουμε  υπευθυνη για ενα προβλημα που μπορει να αντιμετωτιζουμε, και μαλιστα  δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε κατι στο ψυγειο, ουτε ισως να το κουνησουμε  απο τη θεση του. Αν το καναμε οι πιο πολλοι απο εδω, που εχουμε συγχρονα  (ηλεκτρονικα ελεγχομενα) ψυγεια θα βρισκαμε τη λυση στο προβλημα μας.
Ισως καποιοι απο εδω να το ξερουν.
Αυτο  λοιπον που μπορει να γινει, ειναι να παρεμβαλουμε ενα μετρητη  καταναλωσης (υπαρχει στο εμποριο) στο φις τροφοδοσιας της συσκευης και  να μετρησουμε την καταναλωση για καθε λειτουργια ξεχωριστα.
Π.χ.  ελεγχος λειτουργιας μοτερ, αντιστασης αποψυξης, ανεμιστηρα κ.λ.π και  νομιζω οτι, με δεδομενο οτι τα PITSOS, BOSCH,SIEMENS ισως και καποια  αλλα εχουν περιπου τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα θα πρεπει να εχουν περιπου τον  ιδιο τροπο ελεγχου.
Το σηματικο ειναι οτι πρεπει να ξερει ο ελεγκτης  ποιον συνδιασμο πληκτρων να κανει για να απομονωσει την καθε λειτουργια  ξεχωριστα.
Υπαρχει δηλαδη προγραμα τεστ.
Αν υπαρχει καποιος που  να ξερει απο προγραμματισμο για τεστ σ' αυτη τη σειρα ψυγειων θα  παρακαλουσα να μας ενημερωσει η να μας πει που 
μπορουμε να τον βρουμε.

Ευχαριστω.

----------

rafa1919 (20-02-18)

----------

